# NOBODY wants my wheel then?



## bonj2 (2 Aug 2008)

Well come on, somebody must want it 

i must be quite well known by now for my blaze, "sod it just get a new one", distinctly NON-make-do-and-mend, attitude to cycle parts, so surely must think they can capitalise on this??!!  

My front hub on my mtb has started to develop play in it, so instead of revelling in the procedure of getting my hands dirty and undoing the cone, regreasing the bearings and retightening, i've just used it as an excuse to get a new custom build from crc on a nice bling red hope hub.
But this means that somebody who's ok at hub servicing or wants to try their hand at it, can get a very cheap bargain wheel if they need one!

I'm not expecting a good price for it, i'm not really expecting _any_ price for it, but if someone wants to give me just a bit of a margin on the postage, *or better still* send me an "interesting" (but inexpensive/worthless to you) gift that you think i'd like then please feel free to get in touch...


----------



## yenrod (2 Aug 2008)

Use it for spares Bonj !

Axles, spokes etc...


----------



## bonj2 (2 Aug 2008)

it's not going to yield any spares i'm likely to need. Spokes are unlikely to just happen to be the exact right length, axle - comes with the hub, why am i going to need to replace an axle?


----------



## yenrod (2 Aug 2008)

I've got 2 pairs of wheels - which are quite new mate; so no thaks here pal !


----------



## Yorkshireman (2 Aug 2008)

Post it to me (including a tenner) and I'll get rid of it for you


----------



## bonj2 (2 Aug 2008)

i would, but how do I know you're not going to bin the wheel and spend the tenner on, oh i don't know, mudguards?


----------



## bonj2 (2 Aug 2008)

look at the poor thing, sitting forlornly in the garage on its own:


----------



## Twenty Inch (2 Aug 2008)

I'll have it - it'll do nicely on the single-speed build up I'm doing. Let me know how much postage is.


----------



## Yorkshireman (2 Aug 2008)

bonj said:


> look at the poor thing, sitting forlornly in the garage on its own:


----------



## yenrod (2 Aug 2008)

Ever heard of a;

Rag;

..as in;

WIPE;

..as in,

IT !


----------



## bonj2 (2 Aug 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> I'll have it - it'll do nicely on the single-speed build up I'm doing. Let me know how much postage is.



nah, you'll have to do better than that.
eithe rmake me a generous offer on the postage or a mystery gift.
not just having lazy bones' typing in that they want it and just sending a few measly quid by paypal that probably doesn't even cover my shoe leather to the post office.
i'm not expecting much for it, but it's a decent wheel for someone who's slightly less serious about biking than me.


----------



## domtyler (2 Aug 2008)

I'll have it. In return I'll be your slave for a week.


----------



## Yorkshireman (2 Aug 2008)

domtyler said:


> I'll have it. In return I'll be your slave for a week.



Cor! _There's_ an offer bonj ...


----------



## yenrod (3 Aug 2008)

domtyler said:


> I'll have it. In return I'll be your slave for a week.



You, slave - yeah alright !


----------



## Steve Austin (3 Aug 2008)

What hub is it?


----------



## bonj2 (3 Aug 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> What hub is it?



some generic shimano shitter. deore xt I think. (according to the spec of the current version of my bike which won't have changed)


----------



## bonj2 (3 Aug 2008)

domtyler said:


> I'll have it. In return I'll be your slave for a week.



hmmm... could be tempted. What tasks are included?


----------



## Twenty Inch (3 Aug 2008)

Mystery gift? OK. Tell me a few details about yourself - education, last book you read, what's on your stereo. That'll help me to choose something (completely inappropriate but perhaps amusing).


----------



## bonj2 (4 Aug 2008)

Twenty Inch said:


> Mystery gift? OK. Tell me a few details about yourself - education, last book you read, what's on your stereo. That'll help me to choose something (completely inappropriate but perhaps amusing).



nah, i'm not going to tell you that, then it wouldn 't be mystery would it.


----------



## snorri (4 Aug 2008)

I like your style bonj


----------



## Rhythm Thief (4 Aug 2008)

Blimey Bonj, do you want to get rid of this bloody wheel or not?


----------



## bonj2 (5 Aug 2008)

yeah why do you want it?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (5 Aug 2008)

Not for me, thanks. I have no use at all for an MTB wheel.


----------



## Chuffy (29 Aug 2008)

Is it still going spare? I'm sure I can rustle up something suitably mysterious as a gift. Or are you riding Dom around your living room and thwapping his buttocks with a stick of rhubarb?


----------



## mondobongo (9 Sep 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Is it still going spare? I'm sure I can rustle up something suitably mysterious as a gift. Or are you riding Dom around your living room and thwapping his buttocks with a stick of rhubarb?



Chuffy do you not get scared having thoughts like that just pop into your head?


----------



## bonj2 (9 Sep 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Is it still going spare? I'm sure I can rustle up something suitably mysterious as a gift. Or are you riding Dom around your living room and thwapping his buttocks with a stick of rhubarb?



if you REALLY want it and are willing to pay the postage you can have it


----------



## Panter (12 Sep 2008)

I too have a _superb_ gift if interested


----------



## bonj2 (12 Sep 2008)

right, we appear to have a bidding war going on. Between Chuffy, maggott and panter.


----------



## Chuffy (12 Sep 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Chuffy do you not get scared having thoughts like that just pop into your head?


Welcome to my world... 

Bonj - I have the _best_ gift. Of course it will have to be a surprise so I can't tell you what it is. But it will amaze you, impress your friends and make you more attractive to women.


----------



## Crackle (12 Sep 2008)

Wait, wait, wait. Take Dom's offer and I'll swop the slave for a week, for a week in a house in France (ferry not inluded). Week to be delivered after I've had the slave for a week.

Wot say you?

PS Slave duties to be agreed in advance


----------



## Chuffy (12 Sep 2008)

Crackle said:


> Wait, wait, wait. Take Dom's offer and I'll swop the slave for a week, for a week in a house in France (ferry not inluded). Week to be delivered after I've *had* the slave for a week.
> 
> Wot say you?
> 
> PS Slave duties to be agreed in advance


When you say 'had'....


----------



## bonj2 (12 Sep 2008)

Crackle said:


> Wait, wait, wait. Take Dom's offer and I'll swop the slave for a week, for a week in a house in France (ferry not inluded). Week to be delivered after I've had the slave for a week.
> 
> Wot say you?
> 
> PS Slave duties to be agreed in advance



what's the catch?


----------



## Chuffy (12 Sep 2008)

bonj said:


> what's the catch?


Rhubarb not included.


----------



## Crackle (13 Sep 2008)

bonj said:


> what's the catch?




Well the house ain't mine, so I sub-contract the slave in exchange for the house and a bike I want; so subject to that .......


----------

